# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مسلسل 24 (Twenty Four) الموسم ال ( 1,2,3,4,5,6) + الترجمة

## حسان القضاة

القصة: تدور أحداث الموسم الأول عن محاولة للأرهابيين 
بأغتيال مرشح رئاسة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
وتصدى عميل وكالة مكافحة الأرهاب جاك بور لهم 
  
   
 
روابط تحميل الموسم الأول

الحلقة الأولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7Z6C7BX
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=f3417ea
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87420 
 
الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1BURGXG0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=077a548
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87425 
 
الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E9GWZT6U
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e8ad096
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87423 
 
الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TM0V6CDL
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=83bc289
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87426 
 
الحلفة الخامسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RKCZUQ14
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=472a473
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87424 
 
الحلفة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XKDMNPJ5
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c3bc3d6
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87421 
 
الحلفة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U40TDZYY
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c477f5e
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87504 
 
الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DN5HFBCI
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=065b46a
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87619 
 
الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QQ1TA0HA
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e837db5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87616 
 
الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L03Y9VW7
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2757cb5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87618 
 
الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GXWBWV6R
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a5b94c6
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87775 
 
الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y7TWOILX
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c02bfaa
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87776 
 
الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ONS3WXB0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2767cc6
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87777 
 
الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NFE1ZZXP
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=162f0b0
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87877 
 
الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GAMIKWTE
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a5df7aa
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87878 
 
الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G499G9TB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=cc246c8
http://www.badongo.com/vid/87879 
 
الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0DHJTTAA
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=f697d6d
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88251 
 
الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3IWUZEIJ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5f3b57a
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88244 
 
الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RAPM32Q0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=73f4481
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88252 
 
الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7O3T8JQ1
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=65fc393
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88245 
 
الحلقة الواحد والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ML47X2CU
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9dd2c79
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88249 
 
الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LDQTITU0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=457e542
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88255 
 
الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=COS4WFHZ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c5f82d6
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88399 
 
الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2MENE006
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a923f12
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88537

----------


## حسان القضاة

القصة: محاولة الأرهابيين لتفجير قتبلة نووية على الأراضى الأمريكية 
مع وجود فساد بداخل الأدارة الأمريكية وعلم بعض المسؤلين الكبار بوجود هذه القنبلة

  

  



روابط تحميل الموسم الثانى

الحلقة الأولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ALV81HY
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=bba6cc4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88749
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EINR2XDB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=f3415b6
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88656
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6AJZ3QRF
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=bd45fc9
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88932
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TUE3DB2D
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=59acf1e
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88801
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ELA0DWDM
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=237fa52
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88934
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3JLWE3XB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ad13313
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88936
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KKDORE57
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=09db776 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88935
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OX5LMQAS
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e7a28a9 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/88937
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DD1J66K6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ac64ede 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89389
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CCGTNKN9
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ed21463
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89392
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1V5T2B2U
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=de66847 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89388
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FJA5FIOG
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=7469a19 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89393
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C0PW9TBV
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=d95a726
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89387
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C5AF1MM9
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5aa9aec
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89759
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H0TFJK1P
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=8b209f2 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89755
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MVCZ0BFU
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=15a1040 
http://www.badongo.net/vid/89758
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EK1YMKDB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2efbabd 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/89936
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q54RBCBV
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=967b0c3
http://www.badongo.net/vid/89938
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P4HTJVUH
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=7713561
http://www.badongo.net/vid/89942
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TD5H9UZL
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=6d7f169 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/95282
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الواحد والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1LNCC5Y7
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=bce68f8 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/95279
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZGK1EYV5
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ee17a17 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/90484
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5



الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MJ2RLQAC
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4ca7196 
http://www.badongo.com/vid/90565
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FFL46ZHE
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=cbae6e2
http://www.badongo.com/vid/90597
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4

----------


## حسان القضاة

القصة: محاولة أرهابى لتهريب أخية من السجن فيقوم بالتهديد بنشر فيروس خطير جدا بالأراضى الأمريكية
فى حالة عدم الأفراج عن أخية .. ومحاولة جاك بور التصدى له

  

  



روابط تحميل الموسم الثالث

الحلقة الأولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2X6J98WA
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9d247ab
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/100260



الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9U6QJD1P
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4343648
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/100262



الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=086ZSNK3
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=82a6631
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/100258



الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JUFEMK5F
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=851bd24
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/100261



الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R5246A95
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a672642
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106249



الحلقة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HXGZVV5S
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e8ee7cc
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104577



الحلقة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N70UHE5P
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ea384c7
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104625



الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8I0XYG39
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ceb7fd8
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104627



الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0TGP1BFS
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=636761c
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104576



الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6A9X6F3B
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5cbffa2
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104579



الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OCBNZ4AB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=d265ff7
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104585



الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHYYWNIK
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c252ded
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part 2 missing... - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104589



الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZA9BJ6J0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9560f49
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104586



الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OSZ12DL1
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=45d3bbf
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104602



الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FDYHKMF9
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=8327150
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104601



الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=60TQAZR4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=6dbb031
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104604



الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TYFJOYDI
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=d8692a3
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/104628



الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3DSK1IN5
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=892e7bf
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105282



الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=92CUVZSN
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=48a54b3
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105278



الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LBB2X1DQ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ab0b1b5
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4 - Part5
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105280



الحلقة الواحد والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FYVTWACJ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=178ac5e
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105279



الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YA6T7USP
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=b5727e9
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105293



الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=97MB75O0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=cdd56d4
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105297



الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BYVX65S9
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=033ac66
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/105296

----------


## حسان القضاة

القصة: محاولة الأرهابيين أختطاف وزير الدفاع الأمريكى .. 
ومحاولة أسقاط طائرة الرئاسة ومحاولة سرقة صاروخ نووى
كل هذا ويأتى جاك بور بعد فصلة من الوكالة ومحاولتة التصدى لهذا الهجوم

  

  



روابط تحميل الموسم الرابع
Rapidshare Password: niki23

الحلقة الأولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=18XQCIYJ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=99eeaf4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106157



الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P6BFOCLB
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4643d10
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106154



الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B4HTZ1JD
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=89dc9e5
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106156



الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U7SSPCPY
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=69f9e74
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106165



الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YECG7O0T
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=10d1299
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106077



الحلقة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36TWHEQI
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=f02f66d
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106075



الحلقة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFMJ1NXO
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=cdbb26f
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106070



الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G2PKZSIC
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=887977a
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106186



الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CWWRNVZ6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=3c0431a
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106116



الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZK1NK7LK
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=1493708
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106135



الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RFS6IT11
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fbd1994
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106092



الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6QKB8P3J
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a0c41d4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106195



الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7RHBQB5U
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fdad6d1
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106212



الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DYGYG0X0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=781e8b2
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106214



الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=75ZCSI8Z
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=75169b6
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106122



الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MOTK43CD
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5e6c504
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106210



الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MQ6OI52H
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fbaf998
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106123



الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1WEKM7FH
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=0b4a2ff
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106140



الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KH9B6KKU
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=145ac56
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106223



الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8Z42UCQP
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=56d2da7
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106226



الحلقة الواحد والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BYD8FNHZ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fc00ba1
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106236



الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MBCW52YZ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=0ffdc29
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106235



الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E28P2PTI
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=3692bae
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106239



الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XT9GCD6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4eaedb9
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.badongo.com/vid/106244

----------


## حسان القضاة

القصة: محاولة الأرهابيين حجز رهائن فى مطار دولى و أستخدام غاز الأعصاب على الاراضى الامريكية 
و محاولة أغتيال الرئيس الروسى أثناء زيارتة أمريكا
وكل هذا بمعرفة وأدارة الرئيس الأمريكى .. تخيل محاولة جاك بور الأيقاع بالرئيس الأمريكى .. أقوى رجل فى العالم



روابط تحميل الموسم الخامس

الحلقة الاولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8IJ3NVOF
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9c4d2df
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PCOB0FPJ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9f29268
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IUDJI8FJ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=b25f07b
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=58BJM5FO
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=7c2e91e
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5QN4GJMX
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5dee872
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3FQAYB9P
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ccf57bc
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O5TLT2GR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c48cdd4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V2ASM0LG
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fcbdcd0
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C4MWMLOM
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2ed8580
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=27EYNO6Z
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=763ec91
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الواحدة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FJPYPDL6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=94c4979
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=79LGRK4F
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=94c4979
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8O3D5XBQ
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5f14ef4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHRMZVY0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ab06c1b
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HG3AI4H4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=7899fb1
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GQGBQML0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fdde699
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6UMSTUTC
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5a61ad3
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0JHV3WPC
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SRUEI7C6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=41d28a4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWXXAZMP
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الواحده والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GDVAZJ5X



الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SIDCFK58



الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NZZQ2D6G



الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YS3Z2XHR

----------


## حسان القضاة

القصة: جنرال روسى يحاول الأيقاع بين الغرب والشرق الأوسط عن طريق سرقة خمس قنابل نووية .. 
وبالتعاون مع أرهابى عربى لمحاولة ضرب أمريكا بهذا القنابل ..
هل يستطيع جاك بور العثور على هذه القنابل قبل فوات الأوان ؟؟!!









روابط تحميل الموسم السادس

الحلقة الأولى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9G77H8RC
Megaupload Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Max.shareQuick Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a57f5eb



الحلقة الثانية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZFM4NWR
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e2.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a286020
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Max.Sharequick Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e3.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a09e062
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - part3 - Part4
Max.Sharequick Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الرابعة
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e4.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=03af89f
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Max.Sharequick Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الخامسة
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e5.avi
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=71488
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e24887a
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السادسة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BV7QFOFP
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=72292
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e6.avi
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/a58...818g8177cc181a
http://24.ghostman.org/24.606.hdtv.xvid-notv.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=3abe094
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة السابعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RMBUKF2C
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e7.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=00e4c7f
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KPVVF5RK
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e8.avi
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=74310
http://fileho.com/download/b5c33d373...d-xor.avi.html
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=84d920c
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CW2SPK3C
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.com.s6e9.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=f1d6fc8
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة العاشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZZ51HW7
http://83.149.112.28/~scene24/24scene.s6e10.24scene.avi
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=75302
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/4103...egenius.us.avi
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/c86...6aa8858na18g7/
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ITSBGRG8
http://fileho.com/download/fce302316...d-xor.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=76486
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=fc1201f
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://fileho.com/download/7d57c4174...cbeto.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=77829
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/616...17782822a7c7n/
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
File2Upload Part1 - Part2 - Part3
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c1ea67f
http://share.bol.bg/download/wZILIGxb3x
http://filemashine.com/download/645a...ador-.avi.html
http://up-file.com/download/645a8815...ador-.avi.html



الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=IP7CDC1G
http://fileho.com/download/f34513668...d-xor.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=78954
http://share.bol.bg/download/sVFwPr5xyt
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/7f5...8gn8cc878gd677
http://you-love.net/download/336f108...us.us.avi.html
http://up-file.com/download/336f1092...us.us.avi.html
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
ShareQuick: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=42d27...r.by.cbeto.avi 



الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PSBOMDWS
http://fileho.com/download/763b0c299...ador-.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=80291
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/558...712gcdaa1gacd5
http://share.bol.bg/files/LUGyhKfWGu
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=d8efa80
Rapidshare: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://you-love.net/download/2406615...om.br.avi.html
http://up-file.com/download/763b0c11...ador-.avi.html



الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://fileho.com/download/936cc7848...cbeto.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=81451
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/5f7...778f788gcg1777
http://you-love.net/download/afa1634...ador-.avi.html
FileFactory: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=SNGCYVMY
Rapidshare.com: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de: Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=99f77a8
http://up-file.com/download/afa16315...ador-.avi.html



الحلقة السادسة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HR1B7RQV
http://fileho.com/download/267cde141...d-xor.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=82358
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/782...6156gcf778575a
http://share.bol.bg/download/WUcvz43FXf
Rapidshare Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://up-file.com/download/a3197a55...smoro.avi.html
http://you-love.net/download/a3197a5...smoro.avi.html
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=1f14683



الحلقة السابعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=03YA30BI
http://fileho.com/download/f3fc40410...om.br.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=83364
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/a2d...7d7g276777n1g6
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e11a899
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://jack:isagod@welove24.hurb.org....HDTV.XviD-LOL



الحلقة الثامنة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=117A70YC
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=84085
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/c88...71dc62878n7782
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=1094ead
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://you-love.net/download/b0a62e5...om.br.avi.html
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://up-file.com/download/c6a89712...lador.avi.html



الحلقة التاسعة عشر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KN6X2IBA
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/7c5...52f8858f1685d8
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/1214...egenius.us.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=dcd0fee
Rapidshare Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://you-love.net/download/ebcae69...s.us-.avi.html
http://up-file.com/download/ebcae637...s.us-.avi.html 



الحلقة العشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FOHVW0OR
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=85496
http://fileho.com/download/469b14802...d-lol.avi.html
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/a55...5f8518d567f7d8
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3998459246
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=a35593f
Rapidhare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Sendspace Part1 - Part2 - Part3 -Part4
http://up-file.com/download/8e962158...s.us-.avi.html 



الحلقة الواحده والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=9A8YMV2H
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/1296...m..FLUBBER.avi
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7180649432
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=c3758dc
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Sendspace Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://you-love.net/download/910cf92...UBBER.avi.html



الحلقة الثانية والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U4L3E6AE
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=86612
http://upload.vinacis.com/host/9171F...-notv.avi.html
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3895925981
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/a8g...a62gg6a17g8d88
http://www.flyupload.com/get?fid=8492484
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=caf7e58
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Sendspace Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Boost Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4



الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=59PFDX5N
http://fileho.com/download/87ac1a243...d-xor.avi.html
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=87230
http://www.un****.com/n/4504907414
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=8b97745
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/77d...8252a7cf8c811c
http://www.flyupload.com/get?fid=6475517
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/-110...tv.xvidxor.avi
http://www.youswap.com/index.php?dow...3-00188b3d0e02
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://you-love.net/download/52711b4...ador-.avi.html
http://up-file.com/download/52711b45...ador-.avi.html
http://www.badongo.com/vid/374291



الحلقة الأخيرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O5ALOL80
http://fileho.com/download/7906f4772...v-lol.avi.html
http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/168...agg16d1n86fa7d
http://www.flyupload.com/get?fid=3778437
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/-110...24.hdtvlol.avi
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=221c766
http://www.un****.com/n/2266053972
http://www.youswap.com/index.php?dow...3-00188b3d0e02
Rapidshare.com Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Rapidshare.de Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
FileFactory Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
Sendspace Part1 - Part2 - Part3 - Part4
http://up-file.com/download/7906f422...v-lol.avi.html
http://you-love.net/download/4b93806...lista.avi.html

----------


## حسان القضاة

ترجمة الموسم الأول و الثانى و الثالث و الرابع والخامس والسادس 

Season1 : http://www.4shared.com/file/19710584.../Season_1.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=463fa55 



Season2 : http://www.4shared.com/file/23499050...3d/24-2nd.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=ffbaf08 



Season3 : http://www.4shared.com/file/19710582.../Season_3.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=5b53710



Season4 : http://www.4shared.com/file/19710587.../season_4.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4b9bdbe 



Season5 : http://www.4shared.com/file/19710586.../Season_5.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=47c4548 



Season6 : http://www.4shared.com/file/19710585.../Season_6.html
OR
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9385a11

----------

